# Maternity leave and spouse visa extension



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello,, 
My husbands spouse visa is due for renew next year 2018 - March time. I am pregnant and due to go on maternity leave in October. If I take 6 months off on maternity leave how will/ or if it will affect my husbands extension of spouse visa in March? I will be sponsoring him for his renew of visa as he has taken a massive pay cut in order to look after our little girl (who is 1 yrs now . 
Obviously, my pay will be reduced whilst I am on maternity leave. I am worried that it might affect his chance of getting his 2.5 years extension spouse visa. 

Lastly, his passport also expires next year April 2018 - how can we transfer his second visa onto his new passport and how do we do this?

Thanks, 
Zara


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are not able to meet the same financial requirements as the initial visa, then it will affect your ability to renew the visa greatly - ie. your application will fail.

You should read the following documents carefully to see how your maternity pay can count towards the financial minimum, and, of course, your husband's income can also be used.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...708/Appendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

First, he needs valid passport to renew his leave, but no entry will be made in his passport. So just renew his passport when it's due. All his immigration details will be on his BRP.
About meeting the financial requirement, you have a choice of submitting the usual income received in the last 6 months under Cat A, or declaring your income for 6 months prior to starting your maternity leave. So you will be submitting your current income before you start your leave.


----------

